# Where's the BeeF -?- Drive upgrade



## illness (May 14, 2006)

I have a SAT T-60 DirecTivo, to make a long story short...My Tivo A drive kicked-over and I've imaged a new seagate 120G... The image is from Mfs tools, the ones on the Boot cd at hinsdale.

Okay, everything is good except that my 120G drive shows variable up 
to 35 hours.I think this should be closer to a 100 hours.

I've did this hack before, but I copied from the A drive to the larger drive.

So where am I going wrong?


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

did you use mfsrestore -s127 -r4 -xzpi as your command?


----------



## Nick B (May 15, 2006)

What is the level of effort to use the Hughes HDVR2 just as a hard drive based video recorder without Direct TV or TiVo?


----------



## ForrestB (Apr 8, 2004)

Nick,
It's impossible - the DirecTivo's have 2 Digital tuners designed to receive and decrypt data from the DirecTV satellites. There are no analog tuners in DirecTivo's so you won't be able to digitize an analog signal from over the air TV, etc.


----------



## illness (May 14, 2006)

Gunnyman said:


> did you use mfsrestore -s127 -r4 -xzpi as your command?


no, I did this:

mfstool restore -zi /mnt/dos/tivo.bak /dev/hdb

where hdb is my target 120G drive.

Gunnyman, can you explain what your suggestion does different from the command I used?


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

the -s makes a swap file
the -r 4 uses 4K blocks (I think) 
the -x expands the image.
I dunno what the p does. But that's why your image didn't expand correctly.


----------



## gonzotek (Sep 24, 2004)

According to another forum, -p is 'optimize partition layout".


> MFSRESTORE
> 
> Usage: mfsrestore [options] Adrive [Bdrive]
> 
> ...


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

Thank's Gonzo


----------



## illness (May 14, 2006)

This is weird, now my 40G drive A drive I thought was dead is now working....?
My Tivo was not able to make it past the "Welcome, Powering Up" screen yesterday.

I guess if I want to keep my shows I should go back and do a dd copy? I guess I should be OK now, I can just go back and do a normal drive upgrade.

thanks all...


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

If you want an HDD based non TiVo standalone DVR, simply go buy such a DVR, disconnect the Hughes unit, and conenct the new unit.


----------



## Nick B (May 15, 2006)

ForrestB
Thanks for the comment. That is what I thought, but was just hoping - - -


----------



## gonzotek (Sep 24, 2004)

Gunnyman said:


> Thank's Gonzo


de nada


----------



## Thom (Jun 5, 2000)

gonzotek said:


> -X scale Expand the backup with block size scale


is wrong. Use " -r scale ", not " -X scale".

-r 0 (MFS media diskspace is allocated in 1 MB blocks)
-r 1 (MFS media diskspace is allocated in 2 MB blocks)
-r 2 (MFS media diskspace is allocated in 4 MB blocks)
-r 3 (MFS media diskspace is allocated in 8 MB blocks)
-r 4 (MFS media diskspace is allocated in 16 MB blocks)


----------



## gonzotek (Sep 24, 2004)

Thom said:


> is wrong. Use " -r scale ", not " -X scale".
> 
> -r 0 (MFS media diskspace is allocated in 1 MB blocks)
> -r 1 (MFS media diskspace is allocated in 2 MB blocks)
> ...


That's correct according the readme in the MFStools 2.0 zip file I just pulled from sourceforge. The post I originally pulled it from apparently had it wrong. However, I'm not able to test to verify right now. That'll teach me to use forum references when I could use more direct ones.


----------



## illness (May 14, 2006)

what the fudge are you people taling about?


----------



## gonzotek (Sep 24, 2004)

The quote I posted with the commandline switches for MFSRESTORE (post #7 ) contained an incorrect command. Thom caught the error and I acknowledged that he was right, at least according to the primary source (MFSTOOLS 2.0 from sourceforge.net).

None of it has any bearing on your original questions, and I apologize for thread-jacking and spreading mis-information.


----------



## illness (May 14, 2006)

My tivo has been sitting around for about 3 years, I don't think my factory A drive was bad at all.

My software was 2.5.2 or somthing and now it's 3.2c or something close to that. I think my dtivo was rebooting in order to install all the updates.

After all the rebooting, the tivo made a call in and came back with a message that it was updating the database...You know you're in deep fudge when the tivo says, "This will take a long time." 4 hours!


----------

